# Very nice Corsa on eBay



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Size 56, Molteni colours

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

